# Thyroiditis



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I did RAI 9 weeks ago. Not to much of a change, still hyperthyroid. I had to see another doctor in the office because mine is on vacation. Anyway, I have come down with Thyroiditis. I was prescribed Ibuprofren 800 mgs 3x a day.

To anyone who has has this, does this seem like a good treatment option?

He did recommend steriods however I am type 1 diabetic and steriods would have killed my blood sugar. So that is not an option.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> So I did RAI 9 weeks ago. Not to much of a change, still hyperthyroid. I had to see another doctor in the office because mine is on vacation. Anyway, I have come down with Thyroiditis. I was prescribed Ibuprofren 800 mgs 3x a day.
> 
> To anyone who has has this, does this seem like a good treatment option?
> 
> He did recommend steriods however I am type 1 diabetic and steriods would have killed my blood sugar. So that is not an option.


Gosh; if your thyroid is inflamed, is that a good sign that it is dying? Did the doctor say?

Does it hurt?


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes the doc said that was a definite possibility. I actually just talked to my Endo on the phone and he said that the ibuprofen is the best treatment.

Thanks anyways!


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh yeah it hurts!! My thyroid and chest muscles ache so bad!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> Oh yeah it hurts!! My thyroid and chest muscles ache so bad!!


Oh, dear........................I sure don't recall having pain like that and I had RAI 3 times!

I am wondering if you need a chest x-ray. Sometimes things happen simultaneously and one has nothing to do w/ the other.

Consider pleurisy.

{{{{Sarah}}}}


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I doubt this will be helpful, but I felt really crummy after my RAI. My neck was very sore -- in fact I was sore all over. I felt like I got hit by a train and aside from occasionally getting a drink or using the restroom, I was flat out on the couch for a couple of days whereas with surgery I was up and about with few issues. I also took advil regularly. By the third day the discomfort minimized significantly.


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I have been given the official word to go back on my methimazole. I have been having so many bouts of thyroiditis. I can't take it anymore. I have been in such a hyper state. My endo doesn't think the iodine took. I will have to wait 6 months then try again. I am actually kind of glad to get back on the methimazole.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> So I have been given the official word to go back on my methimazole. I have been having so many bouts of thyroiditis. I can't take it anymore. I have been in such a hyper state. My endo doesn't think the iodine took. I will have to wait 6 months then try again. I am actually kind of glad to get back on the methimazole.


The advanced stages of hyper makes it harder to nuke the thyroid because they can only safely give so much at a time. Sorry you have to repeat this but you know my story! LOL!!

Glad you are back on the Methimazole for the duration.

In hindsight, surgery might have been the better option; who knows?


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

what kind of thyroiditis do you have?


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Radiation Induced Thyroiditis


----------

